# AAS and healing injuries



## solidassears (Mar 27, 2019)

I'm 4 weeks out from repair of my left arm triceps tendon rupture: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/223263-Day-6-post-op?highlight=Tendon

I saw the Physical Therapist today to check progress on range of motion, stiffness, pain etc. He also does some ultra sound therapy to help things along. He is just completely stunned and amazed that at 4 weeks I have full range of motion, no stiffness, no pain, nothing to complain about or for him to work on. He told me he has never seen anything like it before. 

I'm curious about it too, why am I so lucky? The only thing I can come up with is that I've had a regular routine of Deca with the TRT I'm on. I was lifting and working out regularly; almost every day prior to the injury so maybe that helps too, but as the PT guy said, this is like way way out of the normal recovery even if I was a much younger man. 

If you look up how AAS effects your body you see a lot of studies like this:   https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15248788 

That particular study doesn't seem to address the issue of effect on repair or injury recovery. 

I did find this one, but it's about muscle recovery: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2777803/

I realize that my case of one doesn't mean much, but it sure seems convincing to me that AAS has had a significant effect on my recovery.

Thoughts, comments?


----------



## solidassears (Apr 11, 2019)

Hot damn!! I'm cleared to get back to lifting, only restriction is keep the weight to 70% of maximum for the next 6 weeks! I'm so damn happy to get back at it! It's been 6 weeks since surgery, that about the best you could hope for and I am really happy about how it all went down and healed.


----------

